

Spy Agencies Say They Won't Read Americans' email - danielsiders
http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/07/10/net-us-usa-security-cyber-idINBRE86901620120710

======
mindcrime
A very wise person once said:

 _The three biggest lies ever told are "CPR saves lives", "I won't come inside
you", and "The NSA doesn't read your email."_

OK, paraphrased a little, but does _anybody_ believe these guys when they say
they aren't snooping on American citizens? I, for one, trust the NSA as far as
I can throw them. Aren't there some NSA whistleblowers[1] running around
_right now_ testifying that the NSA is spying on Americans?

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4214561>

